# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Gezocht: Slachtoffers Internetpillen

## Jauerd

Beste forumleden,

Namens weekblad Nieuwe Revu ben ik op zoek naar mensen die het slachtoffer zijn geworden van internetpillen/(nep)geneesmiddelen die via internet zijn besteld voor een serie portretten. Met slachtoffers bedoel ik mensen die door toedoen van internetmedicatie in het ziekenhuis zijn beland en/of kampen met serieuze gezondheidsklachten.

Nederlanders bestellen de laatste jaren steeds meer geneesmiddelen via internet. En dat terwijl uit tests van het RIVM blijkt dat meer dan de helft van de internetpillen nep zijn. Voornamelijk lyfestyle drugs, zoals voedingssupplementen, afslank- en erectiepillen zijn mateloos populair en eenvoudig te bestellen bij talloze illegale internetapotheken. Er is echter weinig bekend over de impact op de volksgezondheid, het aantal slachtoffers/ziekenhuisopnamen door internetmedicatie etc..

Wie uitgebreid (desgewenst anoniem) zijn of haar verhaal wil doen, kan contact opnemen via [email protected]. Forumleden die één of meerdere slachtoffers kennen die wellicht geïnterviewd willen worden, kunnen mij eveneens benaderen. Bij voorbaat dank.

Met vriendelijke groet,

Jordi Kloos
Verslaggever Nieuwe Revu

----------

